#ubuntu-eu 2011-05-17
<mehdi2> hey, our apps have problems connecting to DB!
<mehdi2> ubuntuusers.de seemed to have same issue, it's up now but ubuntu.ir still can't connect to DB
#ubuntu-eu 2011-05-18
<mehdi2> zed: lionel juliux_ is there any problem with the DB server? our forum and website can't connect...
<mehdi2> since yesterday!
<mehdi2> trac seems to be down! where should I open a ticket? :(
<mehdi2> maix: ^ can you help?
<mehdi2> ostcar: ^
<mehdi2> jalrnc: ping
<mehdi2> zed: juliux_ lionel maix remix_tj  ping
<mehdi2> lionel: ping
<apollo13_> Hey
<apollo13_> So tilo is ja
<apollo13_> Yikes
<apollo13_> mehdi2: hey
<apollo13_> So tilo is having a hard time
<apollo13_> And andchat ist buggy
<apollo13_> The machine got replaced
<apollo13_> We are copying data over now
<mehdi2> apollo13_: ok, so your working on it
<apollo13_> Nov, Matthias is
<mehdi2> thanks, we're prepairing for the release party. hope you can make it up soon...
<apollo13_> No* i hate autocomplete
<apollo13_>   Which release party
<mehdi2> 11.04 release party in Tehran
<apollo13_> It's already released for a while
<mehdi2> Yep, but we'll have the release party here tomorrow
<mehdi2> apollo13: www.ubuntu.ir is up now, but http://forum.ubuntu.ir still has connection problem with db! weird...
<apollo13> mehdi2: if you tell me which problems I might be able to help
<mehdi2> apollo13: it can't connect to DB
<apollo13> well I need more than that
<mehdi2> should be ubuntu_ir DB
<apollo13> tell me the connection settings in a query
<mehdi2> it's connecting to sql.ubuntu-eu.org
<apollo13> which user
<mehdi2> ubuntu_ir
<mehdi2> with prefix smf_
<apollo13> and what's the actual mysql error code?
<mehdi2> let me see if I can find smf logs... but as I know there is now log
<apollo13> then tell those idiots to write proer software
<apollo13> mehdi2: paste me the password in  aquery please
<mehdi2> you can see it in /nfs/www/ir/forum.ubuntu-ir.org/htdocs/Settings.php
<apollo13> works for me (tm)
<mehdi2> apollo13: the Database Info section
<apollo13> yeah I am able to connect from dongo
<mehdi2> pffff
<mehdi2> so why smf can't connect!
<mehdi2> is it still sql.ubuntu-eu.org or the name is changed?
<apollo13> still the same
<apollo13> check your noreply@ubuntu-ir.org address
<apollo13> smf sends errors there
<apollo13> mehdi2: oh see what we got now
<apollo13> settings.php doesn't like changes apperently
<apollo13> oh smf is self destroying that's nice
<mehdi2> nothing usefull in the email... it's just same as what you can see on the web page
<mehdi2> maybe we have to use this script instead http://docs.simplemachines.org/index.php?topic=663
 * apollo13 doesn't have any pho knowledge
<apollo13> if you enable debug I can't debug the error…
<apollo13> btw it does send an email with the error code
<apollo13>                         @mail($webmaster_email, $mbname . ': SMF Database Error!', 'There has been a problem with the database!' . ($mysql_error == '' ? '' : "\nMySQL reported:\n" . $mysql_error) . "\n\nThis is a notice email to let you know that SMF could not connect to the database, contact your host if this continues.");
<apollo13> "MySQL reported: …"
<apollo13> that's what I want…
<mehdi2> It has not emailed anything...
<mehdi2> it just says connection error
<apollo13> well then disable maintainance for a minute
<mehdi2> it's not in maintanance mode now
<apollo13> Table 'ubuntu_ir.smf_settings' doesn't exist
<apollo13> that's your error
<mehdi2> I just re-enabled
<mehdi2> oh, wow... why?
<apollo13> noreply:        h.mehdi@gmail.com
<apollo13> smf definetly sends error mails there
<mehdi2> oops! it was all in my spam...
<mehdi2> F gmail
<apollo13> you gotta be kiddinbg me
<mehdi2> I'm so sorry! I didn't check the spam box
<mehdi2> it's like this
<mehdi2> There has been a problem with the database! MySQL reported: Table 'ubuntu_ir.smf_settings' doesn't exist
<apollo13> I know that already
<apollo13> I gotta run, but I'll tell matthias, maybe he knows why that happened
<mehdi2> ok, thanks for help
#ubuntu-eu 2012-05-16
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour, Is it normal that some ubuntu-CC.org (non approuved teams) are redirected to a "Nina Ulritch ?!" Website. Such as http://www.ubuntu-dz.org (Algerian LoCo) for example. Or is it something normal ?
#ubuntu-eu 2012-05-17
<encbladexp> ButterflyOfFire, our domains should not point to other sites ;-)
<ButterflyOfFire> yep encbladexp
<ButterflyOfFire> dig ubuntu-dz.org points to 213.95.21.43
<ButterflyOfFire> ubuntu-dz.org.		64760	IN	A	213.95.21.43
<ButterflyOfFire> Asking Google public DNS gives the same : dig @8.8.8.8 ubuntu-dz.org
<encbladexp> just write rt@ubuntu.com to change this, ubuntu-eu can't do this :-/
<ButterflyOfFire> That's what I'm doing encbladexp ;) : sending a ticket to "rt" ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> thanks :)
<encbladexp> np
